# my new bow fishing boat



## bullardsls1 (Apr 22, 2010)

check out my new rig 1860 Carolina Skiff
Almost 80" wide at the top
Merc 90 Two Stroke Center Console with Stainless Grabrail
All Aluminum Raised Deck
Aluminum Stand in the Rear for Generator and Fan
Oversized Aluminum Toolbox for storage
Color GPS / Chart Plotter
Fish / Depth Finder
Pusher Fan - 20hp Honda with ALL Controls up front (Key Ignition, Steering, Throttle and Choke) 5 Blade 38" Wood Prop - 75# Wireless Saltwater Motorguide Troller for backup
12 Gallon Aluminum Gas Tank in Console
(2) 400 Watt HPS Lights
(1) 250 Watt HPS Light
(4) 500 Watt Halogens
(2) 750 Watt Halogens
LED Courtesy Lights
5500 Watt Continuous Generator
12 Volt Plug in Dash
Dual 50 GPM Bilge Pumps
all the lights are not in current pic






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 22, 2010)

i heard that


----------



## Michael (Apr 23, 2010)

Need some bigger pics... with fish


----------



## bullardsls1 (Apr 23, 2010)

there is your bigger pics it will be at least 2 weeks before i get to c the boat for myself i had my wife and best friend pick it up i am out of town


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks good.......I would suggest a railing around the deck. Somebody is going in if not.


----------



## willholl79 (Apr 23, 2010)

Did I see that boat in the classified section at bow.fishingcountry forum?

Nice rig.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Apr 23, 2010)

thats it


----------



## S Adams (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice boat!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks i have been looking for a good set up for a while now .i hope to kill plenty out of this boat


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 24, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> thanks i have been looking for a good set up for a while now .i hope to kill plenty out of this boat



Well since your away, let me take her out for ya and put a little blood on it, I'll test it out and find any weak spots for ya and besure everything is working correctly.
I'd hate for ya to come back to a boat that's not ready to fish


----------



## bullardsls1 (Apr 24, 2010)

i think i can wait 2 or 3 more weeks to find out for my self  we need to go one night


----------

